# aus Quellcodes Klassendiagramm erstellen



## Löffler (8. Feb 2010)

Hallo

wir haben nen nen relativ grossen Programm geschrieben, mit etwa 15 Klassen und wollen dazu halt nen Klassendiagramm erstellen. Leider würde das nen extrem "scheiss" Arbeit werden das alles in Visio abzu tippen. 

Nach bisschen rum googlen habe ich auch einige Programme dazu gefunden. Nun die Frage welches ist da am besten? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Oder gibt es direkt Plugins für eclipse oder sogar Visio die das automatisch machen? Will jetzt nicht zig Programme runterladen und alles druch testen 

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand seine Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen geben könnte.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Feb 2010)

Wir binden immer generierte UML Diagramme in unsere Javadocs mit ein, das geht ganz gut mit Drawing UML Diagrams with UMLGraph


----------



## MQue (9. Feb 2010)

UML mit Eclipse ist meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt komfortabel, mit NetBeans klappt das alles wunderbar, du erzeugst ein UML- Projekt -> gibts das bestehende Java- Projekt an und schon hast du dein UML- Klassen- Diagramm.


----------



## tuxedo (9. Feb 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> UML mit Eclipse ist meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt komfortabel, mit NetBeans klappt das alles wunderbar, du erzeugst ein UML- Projekt -> gibts das bestehende Java- Projekt an und schon hast du dein UML- Klassen- Diagramm.



Mit welcher NetBeans Version arbeitest du?
AFAIK wurde der UML Kram irgendwann mal aus dem Standard NB entfernt. In 6.8 kann ich kein "UML Projekt" anlegen/erzeugen.

- Alex


----------



## MQue (9. Feb 2010)

Ist nicht im standard dabei, da hast du recht, enfach Plugin downloaden.


----------



## tuxedo (9. Feb 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> enfach Plugin downloaden.



Das da wie heisst?! Wenn ich nach "UML" suche find' ich nix.

[update]
auf der NetBeans Webseite findet man bei den Plugins einiges wenn man nach UML sucht. Aber vieles stammt da offenbar aus 2005?!


----------



## tuxedo (9. Feb 2010)

ich glaub ich habs: http://netbeans.org/downloads/zip.html
Da das UML Paket auswählen und runterladen. Die ZIP entpacken und das darin enthaltene uml6 Verzeichnis in den NB6.8 Ordner packen. NB neu starten und schon kanns mit UML los gehen.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt: Warum muss das so kompliziert sein? Wieso find ich das nicht über das Update-Center?


----------



## MQue (9. Feb 2010)

Ich arbeite mit NB 6.7.1, da gibst du einfach UML ein und er findets, zu 6.8 kann ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## tuxedo (9. Feb 2010)

Hmm. So doll scheint das UML Plugin in 6.8 nicht zu funktionieren. Beim reverse-engineering eines bestehenden Projekt kommt rein gar nix dabei raus.

[update]
Guckst du hier: NetBeans Forums - UML module for NetBeans 6.8M2
Das Plugin scheint seit 6.5 nicht mehr aktiv in der Entwicklung zu sein und in 6.8 haben sie's nun endgültig gestrichen. Das Visual Paradigm Ding gibts zwar in einer kostenlosen Version, aber für ein klein wenig UML ist das absolut overpowered (so kommts mir zumindest vor). Schade...


----------



## Hollebolle (11. Feb 2010)

ArgoUML bietet auch einen Klassen-Import an. Vielleicht funktioniert das ja.


----------



## carsamba55 (12. Mrz 2010)

Da ich auch mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen, und letztendlich eine Lösung gefunden hatte, hier ein Freeware Programm, das aus den Javaklassen.java ein Klassendiagramm erstellt, und das Diagramm auch als Bilddatei (PNG) exportieren kann. Das Programm ist portable, also keine Installation notwendig...

ESS-Model


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> UML mit Eclipse ist meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt komfortabel, mit NetBeans klappt das alles wunderbar, du erzeugst ein UML- Projekt -> gibts das bestehende Java- Projekt an und schon hast du dein UML- Klassen- Diagramm.



Gibt für alles PlugIns:
Soyatec - Open Solution Company: XAML for Java, UML for Eclipse and BPMN designer


----------



## silvan (14. Okt 2010)

schnell zurück zu Eintrag #7 von Tuxedo:



> ...Die ZIP entpacken und das darin enthaltene uml6 Verzeichnis in den NB6.8 Ordner packen. NB neu ...



kannst du sagen wo in der Installtion du den entpackten UML-Ordner hinkopiert hast? Das wäre flott. Habs partout nicht zum laufen gebracht, wäre aber ineressant, einzelne UML-Funktionen mal auszuprobieren... auch wenn nicht 100% alles zum laufen kommt (da Oracle ja seine eigenen Produkte verkaufen möchte  )
Gruz


----------



## ymene (14. Okt 2010)

Ich kann darüber hinaus auch ObjectAid für Eclipse empfehlen. Kommt zwar nicht ganz an den von Netbeans heran, aber ist mittlerweile schon deutlich besser geworden.


----------



## silvan (14. Okt 2010)

immer diese Eclipse-Menschen.  

Nein, Spass bei Seite. Ich darf hier mit Netbeans arbeiten, da das ne Teamorder ist ... selbe IDE für alle Mitarbeitenden.

aber irgendwann muss Eclipse mal wieder ausprobieren.. hab nun schon oft gelesen, dass dort einige Dinge einfach/besser/kostenlos funktionieren (vor allem Plugin-mässig, wie z.B. auch das von Oracle gekippte UML-Plugin..)

Gruz


----------

